# How to bulk skinny forearms.



## Guest

Hi, the basics first. I'm 21, 5'11" and 81kg. Not a bad shape really, been at the gym for about 4 months now.

I was naturally really skinny, when I was 18 I was 60kg. Have put on a decent size on my general upper body, but still have really skinny forearms which look a bit odd against my upper arms. Have seen a bit of growth through weights but not much in comparison.

What can I do to build them up, especially around the wrist?

Cheers


----------



## LeeB

heavy dumbell hammer curls - dont curl the weight straight up though.... go from your hip, accross your body to your opposite shoulder.

and when i say heavy, when i do them i need to wear straps to be able to keep hold of the dumbell!


----------



## freddee

Hammercurls are good, but also a bit of wrist rolling would help too, get a 20 kilo barbell and roll it up through your hands, its best done seated with your wrists (palms up) sitting on your knees, you get a great pump and can encorperate this into your routine say twice a week at least.


----------



## CrisR

i do like wrist roling i use barbell behind me with palms facing backwards keep curling till you cant curl no more lol

wkd burn


----------



## SX Dave

i find reverse grip barbell curls really pumps my forearms


----------



## crazycal1

you can overtime thicken the ligaments and tendons around the wrist but if you got small wrists youre pretty much stuck with them...(HHHis a good example of this)

but you can increase the size of your forearms tho.

all pulling exercises will help,but you could do some specific grip work.

pinch gripping 2 plates together..which would be a close grip pinch,you can do wide grip too..more plates...thicker object..

wrist curls,finger curls,thick bar holds,grippers,wrist rollers,chins with woolly gloves on lol

skys the limit.

Functional Hand and Grip Strength Training - Ironmind Captains of Crush Hand Grippers

lee i`m sure youre way works,but any newbs reading that will just injure themselves try to copy you lol


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Junk the wrist wraps when doing back - you won't believe how your wrists pump out the first few times, you're grip will improve and forearms will thicken out - wrist curls are excellent too and should be part of your arm workout - reverse grip pusdowns are also good and a good way to target triceps too.


----------

